
Calling All Thieves: Twitter Account Retweets Debit Card Pics - iProject
http://mashable.com/2012/07/02/debit-card-photos-online/
======
frugalfirbolg
Thanks, but I usually wait until Wednesday to have my faith in humanity
crushed.

Still, that's a nice bit of social engineering to auto-filter for people that
are either naive or have too much time on their hands.

As an example of too much time on their hands, it's funny watching some of the
spam girl accounts post cards with a totally different person's name and sex
on them.

